# dremel free pumpkin patterns



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey everyone, I wanted to let you all know about these free downladable pumpkin carving patterns from Dremel. I am a big pumpkin carving and pattern collecting nut and i thought they were very cool patterns so I thought i would share in case some of you might like them.

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/projectsandcommunity/projects/Pages/PumpkinTemplate.aspx


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting the link, K! You can never have too many pumpkin carving patterns


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cool - thanks!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing kprimm. I may need to hit you up for some more patterns. I have this idea......(those words scare the hell out of my husband).


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Those are cool. Thanks for sharing Kprimm


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for sharing these. I was online the other day looking for a specific pattern and couldn't find what I was looking for. There is one in this group that will work...wooohoo.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Some cool patterns in that group, thanks for sharing it


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing Kprimm.  Last year I found more on the Better Homes & Gardens and Martha Stewart sites. I just keep adding to my collection!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

You are all very welcome, I have been collecting patterns for many many years and i think i may have darn every one.I started this january scanning every pattern and book and now have them all organized by catagories and all digital.
Man it was alot of work but also alot of fun.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I just printed one today to start my next headstone with. Can't wait to work on it this weekend.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Those are cool..I collect patterns too. I even still have the first Pumpkin Masters patterns when they printed them on newsprint. Thanks for the links, I'll add them to my collection!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Lol, I read "Dremel Free" in the title and thought it meant "Dremel-free", which I thought was odd...


----------



## LairMistress (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks so much. I rarely use templates (I can use that money for prop accessories, LOL), and can never come up with anything interesting on short notice. I've looked online before, but never really found anything that hit me just right.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

These are great. Thanks for sharing.


----------

